# Plant I.D.



## newusertoP (May 19, 2005)

Can someone please i.d. the plants on both corners? Do they sell them that long or do they come small and grow?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...cat=3175&page=1

its the 2 plants on the left and right corners of the tank..

Thanks


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

newusertoP said:


> Can someone please i.d. the plants on both corners? Do they sell them that long or do they come small and grow?
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...cat=3175&page=1
> 
> ...


Those are plastic plants.


----------



## newusertoP (May 19, 2005)

LOL


----------

